# Pigeon just shows up and starts living on our porch.



## pigeonn00b (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi. I live in rural Boulder County Colorado and one day just after getting out of bed I noticed a pigeon hanging out by our chicken coop eating the chicken scratch that had landed outside the coop. Well two weeks later she's still here and now living on out front porch. She's spending most of her time roosting on top of the porch light next to the door and she's become quite tame. She'll fly up and land on our shoulder now and then so we think she had been somebody else's pet once, however she has no leg band. All right so the reason why I'm here posting this message is because I want to know how to care for her. What kind of food, shelter she needs, will she be all right in the winter, etc. Right now we're feeding her chicken scratch and water that's sitting up on a little stool about a foot and a half high from the floor. She's quite a beautiful bird. She seems to be a mix between a regular gray pigeon and a white one. She's like a normal gray pigeon with white calico patterns thrown in through out.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Since you have pretty bad winter there, I would at least bring her in at night. You also need to feed her some bird seed. They make a pigeon, dove mix. They make great pets and your both lucky to find one another. mindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You probably can pick up a Pigeon seed mix at the feed store. You also will need some red Pigeon grit and oyster shell.
I agree that it would be good to bring her inside. She sounds way too tame to be out on her own. Single Pigeons are targets for Birds of Prey. Another option is to find her a companion and build them a coop.


----------



## LUVPIGE (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pigeon In Loveland*

OMG..the same thing happened to us on the outskirts of Loveland. He was roosting on the top of an open window on our front porch so when we closed it he is now on our porch light. My husband built him a cubby under the porch eaves but he won't go in there even when his food is in there. We actually physically placed him in it one night after dark so he could cleep there but he won't use it. What can we do? He hangs out all day when we're home but leaves for the day when we're gone. He is quite tame and understands "step up" onto our hand. We need to build something for him so roost in at night but we're not quite sure what to build. Any help out there?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well the ultimate for both would be to keep them in a hutch with a flypen attached, and then get them a friend to share the space with. you may want to dust them with 5% sevin dust for bugs and also offer bathing, a kitty litter pan works great with 20 mule team borax in it, 1 tabls per gallon, they usually love to bath, in all temps. pigeon feed or a dove mix and the grit/oystershell, if you have chickens you might already have the oystershell, but you would have to ask the feed store for red pigeon grit.


----------

